# Sweetwater's "Gearfest" this weekend



## gafftaper (Jun 22, 2012)

If you are all into sound or music and live near Fort Wayne, Indiana it looks like Sweetwater's Gearfest is the place to be this weekend. Check out this flyer.pdf for more info. I wish I could go.


----------



## Footer (Jun 22, 2012)

I stopped reading when building the perfect PA was lead by JBL. 

Looks like a backline techs dream. No so much on our end of the business. 

Maybe Markertek will hold something similar.


----------



## JohnD (Jun 22, 2012)

I could see that attitude if the JBL advice was to "take two eon's and call me in the morning"
You also have to consider that JBL has lots of good stuff too.
I wonder if Mackie will have the DL1608 there? Cute mixer with lots of potential. Maybe Behringer will have the loooooooong awaited X32?


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 22, 2012)

Now now let's not get gear snobby. There are a lot of people around here running sound systems at their school/church/club/community theater who would kill for a JBL "perfect PA".


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 22, 2012)

Footer said:


> I stopped reading when building the perfect PA was lead by JBL. ...


Yeah, JBL is garbage. That's why ATK Audiotek uses a Vertec system for every major televised event and award show.

ATK Audiotek Utilizes HARMAN
Live Sound: Harman Audio Components Grace 54th Annual GRAMMY Awards - Pro Sound Web


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 22, 2012)

While JBL may not be the best there are a ton of their boxes out there and they are incredibly rider friendly. So it wouldn't hurt to learn more about their boxes and how to get the most out of them since odds are you'll be using them somewhere in the future.


----------



## DrPinto (Jun 22, 2012)

gafftaper said:


> Now now let's not get gear snobby. There are a lot of people around here running sound systems at their school/church/club/community theater who would kill for a JBL "perfect PA".



Thanks. I needed that. With my JBL speakers, Mackie amp and mixer, and Behringer CT-100 cable tester, I was beginning to feel inadequate and started to develop a serious case of PA envy.


----------



## JohnD (Jun 22, 2012)

I do understand Footer's comment, and don't really disagree with the sentiment. However, you have to remember that Sweetwater is a MI store rather than a Pro Audio store. 
DrPinto, if anyone gives you grief about owning the dreaded Behringer, just respond "Behringer crud, like Midas, TurboSound and KlarkTeknik.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 22, 2012)

I find it hillarious how quite a few in our industry look at JBL and think oh its junk. Sorry for the price of a JBL system you really can't do much better. They hit a solid part of the market (obviously they are still in business). so to all you speaker snobs, Sorry I can't spend 10k per wedge.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 23, 2012)

DuckJordan said:


> I find it hillarious how quite a few in our industry look at JBL and think oh its junk. Sorry for the price of a JBL system you really can't do much better. They hit a solid part of the market (obviously they are still in business). so to all you speaker snobs, Sorry I can't spend 10k per wedge.


While we all drool over "the good stuff" the truth is there's a lot more JBL and Mackie gear out there than there is Meyer and Midas. For the vast majority of us, JBL is as "professional" as our venue can afford. 

_Sorry Footer, I'm really not trying to make this personal. I just had to jump to the defense of all the little guys out there who are really proud of their $3000 sound systems. We all do the best with what we can afford. _


DrPinto said:


> Thanks. I needed that. With my JBL speakers, Mackie amp and mixer, and Behringer CT-100 cable tester, I was beginning to feel inadequate and started to develop a serious case of PA envy.


Do you haul it all around in a hatch back Pinto by chance?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jun 23, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Yeah, JBL is garbage. That's why ATK Audiotek uses a Vertec system for every major televised event and award show.
> 
> ATK Audiotek Utilizes HARMAN
> Live Sound: Harman Audio Components Grace 54th Annual GRAMMY Awards - Pro Sound Web



Who cares what the in house audio sounds like for a _televised_ event? 

//I don't mind vertec, and will take it over an under powered smaller "a list" system.


----------



## jonliles (Jun 23, 2012)

Y'all say Sweetwater and I think of the brewery in Atlanta. Speaking of which, think I will have one now. It is a nice change having other folks run the board. I get to hang out in the office.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 23, 2012)

jonliles said:


> Y'all say Sweetwater and I think of the brewery in Atlanta. Speaking of which, think I will have one now. It is a nice change having other folks run the board. I get to hang out in the office.



I saw this thread and my first thought was "but Sweetwater Fest was in April".


----------



## Footer (Jun 23, 2012)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Who cares what the in house audio sounds like for a _televised_ event?
> 
> //I don't mind vertec, and will take it over an under powered smaller "a list" system.



Wow... started a storm here... didn't I. 

This sentiment really comes from the acts I have to deal with. Most road guys don't like our rig because it is not a line array, but it carries the Meyer name so they deal. Just about every rider that comes across my desk specs either D&B, L-Acoustics, and Meyer. Most say no JBL, including Vertec. Some are OK with Vertec... if they have to. I have a feeling we would have a harder time getting guys to use a vertec line array vs the CQ boxes we already have. And yes, I that the rig fitting the room is more important than the rig itself. 

So, that is where I am coming from on this. My job is to fill riders. If the gear does not fill the rider, it is useless to me because I will be renting anyway. If/when the CQ rig ever does come out of the air, a D&B V series will probably go in. This is also the reason we have not gone digital yet. We would rather have a Heritage that everyone can use and will take vs a Digico or a SC48 that only half the groups would want. 

Not saying JBL is not decent gear. I used to use it all the time. However, in my current line of work nothing would be a worse investment. Its also one of the reasons we are very slow to buy any of the newer (and better) Sennheiser mics. Everyone knows and specs Shure, so that is what we have. It would be a waste of money to get the Sennheiser stuff (minus some 421's and e906).


----------

